#   ( )

## NePolakov

:



> ..     ,           , 3500    ..





> -  .     -  ""





> *NePolakov*,  ,               ""?


      \,    www.cqham.ru :

"_        . ,        ,        .  ,    ,   .  ,        .       ,     1929  1941        ,        .       ,      ,       :    _ .
.._  ,    .  1917-    ,    . -           ,     ._"
_  "  "_

 


> ,  2018     ,      ,       ,  ,           .    ,  ,    500       ,          .





> .      .     .


,            ,     ,           .

----------

Alex-31, LY1SD

----------


## Alex-31

:Wink: 


 
...      https://yadi.sk/d/1DVdBYI0sx5bF

----------


## serge22

:     .   " ,  ?"

----------


## NePolakov

> :     .   " ,  ?"


, ! . , ,  1961 .  :  ( ). : 02:05:14

 
  - .  1937          .     ,     ,  ,  , ,   .    :                .         .       ,          .  1964.      . 






> .     .


 ! : *Julius Mader. "Dr.Sorge - Report" (Militarverlag der Deutschen Demokratischen Republik - VEB, Berlin 1984; 368 .)* 

 (.)  .

----------

LY1SD, UR4UBQ

----------


## CADET

,      - "   "? , ,     ,     ?    ?    ? , .       ,    .       "  ".

----------

LY1SD, UT4UHG

----------


## rn9aaa

> .     .


http://www.lib.ru/MEMUARY/ZHZL/kto_v...-pictures.html

----------


## CADET

> ,        .
>  .


   -   ,      ?      ,    ?

  :

http://svgbdvr.ru/bezopasnost/ved-ivan-titovich

----------

DL8RCB, UT4UHG

----------


## 4l1ma

> ,


**,     ...     ,   .. .         ...

----------


## ra3qdp

,    .    (  )   .    12.      .
   -      ,        .

----------

UT4UHG

----------


## NePolakov

> ,      .    (  )   .      12.      .
>    -      ,        .


,   ,     ,   .
 : "_ (  )  _ "...
 : "__ ".          
   -         ,     __ 

"-       ,    ,    .   .   
     ; -              ,     ,  .      .   :     .       ,   ,    ".

  ,    ** :  ; ; 1965

 



> .       ,      ,    .       ,      .





> .        ,      ,       ,       .         ,  ,  .     ,     ,    .
>               ,    .         ,    .          ,     ,       ,    .        .    ,                 ,           .

----------

Alex-31

----------


## ew2gi

8 ,    .   .  ,      . )))

----------


## UT5NM

,   ,   !   ""  -     ,  -       .    ""   -    ,      ,   "",        ...
 -          .     "  "   ,        :Sad: .       " 8     ,      ...",        ,         !      "  ,     5000 "...
    "".  -    "",   "".    -     "" ,     :::: .           ,     .  ,      ,       "".  ""         ,  ""   ,        . ,   "  ",          ,      .      ,         :Crazy: .
      "  " ,    ,     ,    ,     ""  .    "    "     .       ,   .        "" .      ""    50 . 
          .   ""     "  ".       ,    (  )   " ",    .         " ".       ("" ,        ),      ,     .  ,  -    -,      .  -      ,      "  ",    -  :Crazy: ...
      "",        " ".   ,     -        ? .   (1935-1940 ),  -             ""  "",        . ,   ""      ,    5    " "      .        ,      ,        .    ,             ,     .  "" (              "  ")   . 
  "  ",        .   ,  ,   ,       ,  !       ,      ,       :Sad: . ,       ,      .  ,     ,           (    ),              ""   " ".               ,     . 
     -   ,       .  ,  ,             .     ...
     ,       ,     .  ,   .        ,        ,   1964       ,       , -    " ".             ,     ,  ,      ... 
    . (  )   ,   .   " ",     !  " "         "",         .            .       ,        .    ,       ,        ,      (?!)       , ""   .   ,  "" ...

----------

Alex-31, Henriks.V, NePolakov, r0an, RA3RTW, RAVENTO, UA6ACZ, UN-NS, UR0ET, UT1LW, ut2uf, UT3LR, VSergio, YL3GU, 5656, 42

----------


## Henriks.V

> 


 :: 

...    ...   -  " " ...
(  , 100.    (, , YL) )
...       ...

 ::::

----------


## Henriks.V

...




> !  ...


...   - ""  ""   ...    ...
 ,        
   ... 

P.S.      :Super:

----------

LY1SD

----------


## UT5NM

_    42-,      41-. Ÿ   ,     ,   ._
,      :::: .        ,           . -    (,       "",    ,   .)        ""     5-  .  ,           -     ,     ..      .   ,       ""  "--". ,  :Crazy: ?
    -  ""  ,   .   43-(   7  44-).     "" . ,    "": http://www.kp.ru/daily/25764/2749325/ .  ,   ""   .    "" - ,      ""      .      .        "",    ""(     ,    "  ")    . 
   " "      .          ,    "",                .    ,     ... 
_"  . :     ?   ..."
_             20    "" ?         "  "     .   ,       . *  !          ,   !*. -      ,       ("   ,       "  )     -     ,   ,    ,        ,   ... 
  (  )     ,          ,    -     ,   ,  " " .     30-  ,         ",     ". ,  ... 
    ""   .    ,      ,            "",   " "        .    30- ,                .  ,    RV3CC.    ,      ""    ,        "".    -   " "(   "  "  :Smile:  ).   ,    " ",    "" .  .     ... 
    ,         "",       ,   "  "      .

----------

Henriks.V, RA3RTW, UN-NS, UT3LR

----------


## HAZ

> ...


 ,  - "si vis pacem, para bellum".     ... .     ,      ...

----------

> .     ,      ...


   ,  ,  ;    ,      .

----------

Henriks.V

----------

LY1SD, UY6IT

----------


## Alex-31

*HAZ*,       -        :Evil or Very Mad: 

   ...

----------


## Alex-31

*HAZ*, ,    -     ,     !

        ...

----------

UA6ACZ

----------


## NePolakov

: "_ 7  1949   "Deutsche Film-Aktiengesellschaft" ("    ") -    ,    1992 .           700  , 450 , 950    2000 _ ." 

5  1975       /   
*Sein wichtigster Funkspruch* (__ )   DEFA-Studio fuer Dokumentarfilme
: Eckhard Potraffke
: Joachim Niebelschatz (Konzept), Eckhard Potraffke (Konzept)
:    Juergen Greunig

A : *Kundschafter des Friedens -* *Max Clausen*

*931  35-*   34 .


 -   DEFA  DEFA-Stiftung (_-DEFA_),      (,    ).   DEFA-Stiftung (): 


> , 35-     DEFA     .         DEFA   ,   ,  DCP (Digital Cinema Package)       (Video-on-Demand)  -,         .  DEFA- -  ,    ,             .





     ,        .. -        . ,"__ __ "  :Crying or Very sad: ,


> ,      ?
>   , .
>  ? ** .

----------

UR4UBQ

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## gerakl

,  Richard Sorge Group1933-41

http://www.japanradiomuseum.jp/sorge.html

----------

IG_58, ra6ljm, UR4UBQ, US5IVZ

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## UR4UBQ

> -   .


    -  ,    .      ,   ...

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## UR4UBQ

> ,      (  ) ,


     ,    ,       -          ,        -     )),  ,    .

*  5 ():*

----

----------


## US5IVZ

,   , .          .             .
          ( )       ,         ()   () -    .
    ,             ,    .

----------


## US5IVZ

*CADET*,    ? (.  )

----------

